# requesting help video & radio not working AFTER installing liberty rom 2.0.1



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello i recently installed LIBERTY ROM 2.0.1 on.my droid x now my youtube & other videos will not play getting error message & the same with radio apps like SLACKER does anyone have any advice that can help me THANK YOU


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

wilspeak said:


> Hello i recently installed LIBERTY ROM 2.0.1 on.my droid x now my youtube & other videos will not play getting error message & the same with radio apps like SLACKER does anyone have any advice that can help me THANK YOU


is any data working?


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Yes all my other data is working just fine i think that its a bug in the LIBERTY ROM because i was listening to music on SLACKER & watching videos on YOUTUBE before then i installed LIBERTY thats when it happened (liberty is very cool except for the bugs)


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

Just installed liberty rom 2.0.1 on my droid x now i cant play any videos & radio apps like SLACKER will not play either does anyone know how to fix this bug thank you


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

wilspeak said:


> Yes all my other data is working just fine i think that its a bug in the LIBERTY ROM because i was listening to music on SLACKER & watching videos on YOUTUBE before then i installed LIBERTY thats when it happened (liberty is very cool except for the bugs)


did you sbf to 2.3.340 prior to installing? if not, what rom were you on when you installed it?


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"wilspeak said:


> Yes all my other data is working just fine i think that its a bug in the LIBERTY ROM because i was listening to music on SLACKER & watching videos on YOUTUBE before then i installed LIBERTY thats when it happened (liberty is very cool except for the bugs)


I am actually pretty sure you're on the wrong system version. Try playing other media; I bet you it won't work as well. Do what the post above says and SBF


----------



## wilspeak (Jul 12, 2011)

I cleared data & cache wipe. I DNT. Think. I SBf. I'm going to try. That. But. I dent know. How. I will. Look.it up
Thanks


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

"wilspeak said:


> I cleared data & cache wipe. I DNT. Think. I SBf. I'm going to try. That. But. I dent know. How. I will. Look.it up
> Thanks


You. need. to. remove. almost. every. period. from. that. post. in. order. to. make. it. readable. Please.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2011)

Jmoney4769 said:


> You. need. to. remove. almost. every. period. from. that. post. in. order. to. make. it. readable. Please.


I'm willing to bet he's using a voice to text program for posting. It could be because of a physical health issue or something. I could be wrong, but his posting style in almost all of his posts is somewhat similar. It would also correlate with "speak" in his username.

A sign of him using a voice to text program is the fact that it inputted dent instead of don't. Some of his posts look typed, and others look like they were spoken. There could be various reasons behind that.


----------



## Jmoney4769 (Jun 7, 2011)

Ah I see. My apologies, but it doesn't make it any easier to read


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

wilspeak said:


> I cleared data & cache wipe. I DNT. Think. I SBf. I'm going to try. That. But. I dent know. How. I will. Look.it up
> Thanks


 did u figure out how to sbf yet? and did u try it?


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

we merged your 2 threads because we noticed that it was posted twice in different places. we can help you here if u need.


----------

